
E Ink smart screen puts a newspaper on your wall - hiharryhere
https://onezero.medium.com/the-morning-paper-revisited-35b407822494
======
_ph_
This is just gorgeous and begs the question: what is wrong with e-ink and
their non-marketing of their technology?

You can get LCDs in almost any form and size for very little money, but e-ink
displays are still rare and expensive. I love my kindle (ironically even
Amazon seems to be very slow in enhancing it), but I would love larger e-ink
screens and display devices. Like with good old black and white displays,
there is zero penalty for running them 24/7\. The newspaper is a great
implemantation of this, but I also would like to have a large e-ink display
for displaying b/w photographs.

And of course, a reader, large enough to cover the area of an open book (so
almost A3) would be a dream. Displaying a double-page of any print at 100%
would make for the ultimate e-reading experience. Would be the ideal accessory
to any programmers desk, but also for any scientist.

So the big question is: why does all of this not exist?

~~~
luka-birsa
Chicken and the egg?

You need high volumes to drop the price and you can't get high volumes with
high price. The E Ink technology has a lot of downsides compared to OLED and
LCD, such as update speed, limited colors,...

We ([http://www.visionect.com](http://www.visionect.com)) have been building E
Ink solutions for past decade and we just stoped convincing people that they
should use E Ink where they could use LCD or OLED. E Ink is useful only as a
niche solution for specific, mostly not consumer (exception being Kindle and
Remarkable) products. We've sold a platform for any application and after a
while we saw that it only makes sense to focus on specific niches (digital
signage, transportation, bus stops) or go for finished product (see our
[https://getjoan.com](https://getjoan.com)).

In the end it is what it is - everybody says they'd use an E Ink display
everyday, but almost nobody is prepared to spend the cash when they can use
iPads, phones or huge LCD/OLED instead.

E Ink will have it's day in digital signage as they solve the colors as these
screens will replace all paper advertising eventually, but untill the you'll
see this screens on ebook readers / note takers, on conference rooms and on
digital bus stops.

~~~
bmelton
It should probably not be lost on us that the E-ink display[1] he's using in
the prototype costs $1500. That's a lot for what basically amounts to a one
color display, and if we ignore all the other features of E-ink, you could
replicate this for less cost with other tech.

I recently experienced the Samsung Frame[2] which - to be clear - is NOT an
E-ink panel, doesn't have the power savings, etc., but it's larger, cheaper,
and has a very believable art mode. I was one of those guys who tried mounting
an old flat panel to the wall to display art that I liked before realizing
that it just wasn't believable. It was a nice enough effect in a well lit
room, but turn the lights down in the slightest, and it's very obviously a
television set, and just didn't feel at all arty. On the other hand, the Frame
is extremely believable as a framed art print, to the extent that it fooled me
the first time I saw one.

I haven't bought one yet, but it's much easier to imagine spending the $1000
for a Frame, mounting it vertically, and hacking out a way to format a
newspaper graphic into its art mode than it is for me to imagine spending
$1500 on an E-Ink display. Aside from being cheaper, if the project doesn't
work out, then I can at least use the Frame for its intended purpose.

[1] - [https://shopkits.eink.com/product/31-2%CB%9D-monochrome-
epap...](https://shopkits.eink.com/product/31-2%CB%9D-monochrome-epaper-
display-ed312tt2/)

[2] - [https://www.samsung.com/us/televisions-home-
theater/tvs/the-...](https://www.samsung.com/us/televisions-home-
theater/tvs/the-frame/highlights/)

~~~
fullstop
For $1500 you could hire someone to come over and put a new newspaper into the
frame from time to time.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
That reminds me of the newspaper walls they have (or had?) in China.
Basically, it’s a place outside where the newspaper is pinned up so people can
come by and read it while standing, kind of like a bulletin board (probably
was like this everywhere before newspapers became cheap).

~~~
Someone
That was how government announcements were published for centuries. You
¿still? see that at police offices, with “Wanted” posters.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Sure, we also have bulletin boards, we just don't pin entire newspapers to
them (anymore?).

------
dmitrygr
That display is $1.5k ea, and comes with an NDA mostly forbidding you to even
think about it, much less think about the possibility of letting the thought
of permitting your mouth talk about it cross your mind.

~~~
bottle2
I didn't see the NDA, but it has this forbidding message (which I think the
author of the article ignored):

"(II) PURCHASER IS PURCHASING THE PRODUCTS FOR COMMERCIAL USE AND/OR IN A
BUSINESS CAPACITY. ORDERS PLACED BY CONSUMERS WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED."

~~~
runxel
I'm pretty sure this is not lawful so you can't be sued if you lied in the
first place.

~~~
teraflop
Why would it not be lawful?

~~~
runxel
Ask the other way around: Why would this be lawful?

If you sell something you give up any rights on the item sold. You can not any
longer demand what the object should be used for, nor by whom it should be
used.

~~~
Biganon
You can still consider it a breach of the contract.

~~~
runxel
As nkrisc already pointed out, just because you put something in a contract it
doesn't mean it's enforceable, or lawful.

See, if it's not lawful in the first place, you can't "breach" it.

IANAL, but I had enough law during my studies to know where this will lead.
Maybe you can do these kind of shenanigans in the US of A, but I'm confident
this kind of contract clauses are not possible in Europe.

------
Debonnys
This is awesome!

However as the discussion from earlier today shows
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22827833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22827833)),
it is still very expensive.

The display used in this article costs about $1500
([https://shopkits.eink.com/product/31-2%CB%9D-monochrome-
epap...](https://shopkits.eink.com/product/31-2%CB%9D-monochrome-epaper-
display-ed312tt2/)). Which is a bit too high for me to want to make something
similar for myself.

~~~
joi_de_vivre
Smaller e-ink displays are astronomically cheaper--I wonder if connecting
several of them and then rastering the pdf would look much different?

~~~
untog
The joins would have to very _seamless_. The visual presentation is the whole
point of this thing, so you wouldn't want to ruin that.

~~~
joi_de_vivre
These guys make it seem nice: [https://www.visionect.com/blog/tiling-eink-
displays/](https://www.visionect.com/blog/tiling-eink-displays/). It would
probably be a pain to set up, though.

------
alistairSH
Something like this would probably be a step back towards sanity (vs my
current habit of consuming news and social media from my iPad, which generally
makes me unhappy, but darn it's addictive). Just the headlines and leads. If I
want more, I can check the full website later.

If it was $300 instead of $1500+, I'd be all in. Heck, a larger format Kindle
might work too. The current book reader is just too small for newspaper
consumption.

~~~
_ph_
I really don't get, why Amazon doesn't put more resources in the Kindle
universe. They should have a large volume and quite a market position. Also,
they don't lack the finances to push products. A larger Kindle would be an
instant buy for me. I have been contemplating the Oasis just because it adds
an inch of display and with the next refresh I will probably bite. But why not
8 or 10 inch devices? Or full A4 size.

Also, it would be great, if they made it easy to connect your Kindle to e.g. a
Raspberry Pi and use it as a touchscreen display. I might pick up a couple of
paperwhites, if that were possible.

~~~
andrewla
My theory is that since the settlement with Hachette, they don't see any way
to make money in the space. E-books are ridiculously over-priced at the
moment, and Amazon is not allowed to discount, so it makes it difficult to
build up the kinds of volume Amazon needs to really push the market. Their
direct publishing arm has lost a lot of momentum as publishers have really
stepped up their game in acquiring authors because of the influx of cash they
get through this system.

As a side note, the Oasis is for me the pinnacle so far of the Kindle family
-- the physical buttons and the asymmetric design make in an excellent device.
It suffers from some usability in the touch screen, and the shopping
experience is super shitty, but the device itself when you're reading a book
is excellent.

Amazon with their devices tends to push their own content, rather than the
Apple model of having "apps" \-- if Amazon would just make their own content
second-class (by providing an API and an "amazon reader app" for the device,
and allowing other bookstores and reader apps) then it would really be quite
phenomenal.

~~~
sparker72678
Seems like a reasonable conjecture.

If this is the case, I wish they'd give in and support ePub and make side-
loading a bit easier so that books purchased elsewhere could be added to your
Kindle.

I'd love an ultimate-eInk-reader device that supported everything from
everywhere.

(Yes, I have Calibre. It's way too tedious for most people.)

------
brainpool
The world would have looked differently if the Mirasol technology ever took
of. It was a large e-ink that could do color and had a refresh rate good
enough for video. Most impressively, it could have been produced at existing
display plants with some modifications. Unfortunately, the MEMS technology was
close but no quite there as the displays degraded. Beautiful displays however,
extremely energy proficient, and absolutely splendid in daylight. A bit dull,
but very comfortable indoors.

------
roland35
What a great idea, it's too bad the display costs $1,500 but I suppose that is
partially because it includes a Linux controller.

One thing I also learned is that you can download a PDF of the New York Times
front page every day!

~~~
stefan_
It does not include the controller, that's another 500 bucks. Round numbers at
eInk.

------
abbracadabbra
Do other newspapers publish scans of their print editions? From the article,
nytimes:

[https://static01.nyt.com/images/2020/04/10/nytfrontpage/scan...](https://static01.nyt.com/images/2020/04/10/nytfrontpage/scan.pdf)

~~~
cowsandmilk
Newseum appears to still have the daily front page of a ton of newspapers. (A
bit surprised since they closed their physical building)

[https://www.newseum.org/todaysfrontpages/](https://www.newseum.org/todaysfrontpages/)

------
Grustaf
That’s awesome, I always read my newspaper like that, hanging it in a wall.

~~~
abdullahkhalids
I believe this was how it used to be before the invention of the printing
press [1]

> Royal pronouncements typically used a written document posted on the
> drawbridge, castle door or main bridge into the village, but residents
> needed the crier to announce the information for those who were unable to
> read.

[1] [https://classroom.synonym.com/did-people-communicate-
before-...](https://classroom.synonym.com/did-people-communicate-before-
printing-press-invented-8169.html)

~~~
Grustaf
True, that’s old school style! Come to think of it, I think they used to put
up the all the pages of the latest editions of newspapers on public billboards
not too long ago, and they were still doing that when I lived in St Petersburg
(Russia, not Florida) 20 years ago. People would stay and read on the way to
the metro, pretty nice!

------
cemregr
Cringeworthy statement from the manufacturer:

(I) THE PRODUCTS ARE NOT CONSUMER PRODUCTS INTENDED FOR PERSONAL, FAMILY OR
HOUSEHOLD PURPOSES; AND (II) PURCHASER IS PURCHASING THE PRODUCTS FOR
COMMERCIAL USE AND/OR IN A BUSINESS CAPACITY. ORDERS PLACED BY CONSUMERS WILL
NOT BE ACCEPTED.

~~~
_ph_
It is not quite uncommon to make evaluation kits only available to commercial
customers as they come in a very bare form, lacking any safety notes and so
on.

But in the end points to what I think is wrong with e-ink: there are no
offerings for hobbyists, which could help a lot to create markets. Why not
have at least some displays sold for the Raspberry Pi crowd?

~~~
flowersjeff
Yeah, but it does seem like this could be a retail (via online sales) product.
I don't really see many e-ink commercially deployed around me, and I'm in the
bay area. I think the company(ies) controlling this tech ought to try to do
anything to make their products more accessible/used.

~~~
_ph_
I agree. It really looks to me as if there is not enough availability of this
technology for hobbyists and startups - many startups started from some hobby
tinkering with a technology. The big industry doesn't seem to be very
interested, so one would need startups to bring more applications to the
market.

------
botolo
I am still waiting for someone to introduce a Kindle-style device specifically
designed for comic books. I am shocked that Comixology or Amazon have not done
this yet. Using iPads and other tablets is not a good solution. These devices
are too heavy, the consume too much energy, they are distracting with all the
apps, notifications, etc.

~~~
jason0597
Especially manga since it's mostly black and white! I am shocked that not even
a Japanese company has even given it a try

~~~
gh02t
I used to read manga on an OLED tablet and it was wonderful with the true
blacks. I've tried reading it on my Kindle and it's overall quite pleasant as
well, but really makes you wish the display was bigger.

------
solarkraft
> 1500$ display

> (I) THE PRODUCTS ARE NOT CONSUMER PRODUCTS INTENDED FOR PERSONAL, FAMILY OR
> HOUSEHOLD PURPOSES; AND (II) PURCHASER IS PURCHASING THE PRODUCTS FOR
> COMMERCIAL USE AND/OR IN A BUSINESS CAPACITY. ORDERS PLACED BY CONSUMERS
> WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED.

> 500$ driver board with the same terms

> E Ink’s NDA prevents me from sharing the source code

It amazes me every single time I think about it: Why is this company working
so hard to keep their products away from the public?

Additionally, how did they convince them they're not a consumer?

My mode of acquiring e-ink displays is looking for e-reader replacement parts
and data sheets online. Never interacting with the e-ink company isn't only
easier (please stop screaming at me that I suck if I'm a consumer, thanks),
but a lot cheaper. Haven't found a knock-off for the 31" screen yet,
unfortunately, that would be quite cool.

~~~
JustFinishedBSG
> Additionally, how did they convince them they're not a consumer?

By being a very wealthy google product manager ?

------
bufferoverflow
For $1500 you can buy a 55" 4K OLED screen.

[https://www.amazon.com/LG-OLED55C9PUA-Alexa-Built-
Ultra/dp/B...](https://www.amazon.com/LG-OLED55C9PUA-Alexa-Built-
Ultra/dp/B07PTN79PG)

~~~
_ph_
That is why I am wondering how low the prices of a 31 inch e-ink screen could
come down, if only produced in reasonably high volume.

------
bryogenic
All that beautiful design work and it still has a cord hanging off of it?

A bit of drywall and electrical work would hide the cord completely; but I
understand if that isn't possible in an apartment.

------
bArray
"That looks awesome!" * Looks at website * "$1,500!"

I'm really looking forward to this price point coming down.

EEVblog was talking about an interesting effect where LCDs can potentially
become a cheaper alternative to "e-paper" [1]. An LCD panel of similar size is
significantly cheaper due to products such as laptops, monitors, TVs, etc.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldolTAeXs_w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldolTAeXs_w)

------
jjguy
Reading all the negativity here reminds me of the iPod reception back in 2001!
This is prescient y’all. This is the technology future I want, not that
dystopian blade runner world!

~~~
smilekzs
Except that eInk has been around for decades without much breakthrough you'd
see in even LCD/OLED technologies. This cannot be easily explained off as lack
of R&D investment. IMHO the scalability is the biggest hurdle. That, and the
lack of even basic coloring, let alone full CMYK.

~~~
jimktrains2
It's not even color. A letter or a4 sized tablet is out of the price range
most people. Especially grad students or recent PhDs who'd have a huge use for
it.

------
simplecto
They can take the daily screenshots from my side project [1] and rotate them
on their very cool screen.

Or they can take the high-fidelity pdfs from Newseum [2] and rotate them.

[1] - [https://newshots.simplecto.com](https://newshots.simplecto.com) \--
Daily screenshots of hundreds of publications

[2] -
[https://www.newseum.org/todaysfrontpages/](https://www.newseum.org/todaysfrontpages/)

------
trevyn
If you seek calm, a newspaper on your wall isn’t going to deliver it.

~~~
eternauta3k
It could show headlines from peacetime slow news days from the past.

------
rollinDyno
I can't read the article since I don't own a Medium account. Why does the
author need me to sign in?

~~~
codegladiator
Does medium randomly chooses who should login ? Because I didn't get a login
prompt.

~~~
harel
It depends on how many articles you've read this month...

------
harel
This looks like a very interesting piece and project. I'd love to read it.
But, it's on medium and without an paid account i cannot access it. And at
this point, shelling 50 bucks for medium doesn't seem the smart thing to do...
This applies to any article on medium posted on HN.

~~~
ag56
I read medium articles all the time and I've never once been asked to login,
much less pay.

~~~
catalogia
Usually I manage to read medium articles fine, but today I encounter:

> _The page isn’t redirecting properly_

> _An error occurred during a connection to onezero.medium.com._

> _This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept
> cookies._

------
anthk
Give me the same but in a form of a thin laptop. I would use it to code/browse
HN/Gopherspace and to read media/play music. Some gaming with Nethack/frotz
would be acceptable, too.

------
Animats
It's a great idea, although kind of pricey, like most E-Ink stuff. (E-Ink was
supposed to be cheap, but that didn't work out.) You could probably sell some
of these to executive offices.

------
foofoo4u
I love my Kindle's e-ink display for reading books and news articles. I simply
cannot enjoy consuming this content as much with any other medium. But not
only do I enjoy to read, but I also enjoy to write as well. I would love to
have an e-ink monitor where I can type away my thoughts on my mechanical
keyboard in a distraction free interface. I am surprised something like this
doesn't exist. I would be more inclined to write more if it did.

------
3fe9a03ccd14ca5
At this point OLED 4K screens of the same dimensions are _cheaper_ than e-ink.
I really hope the the prices come down because these are just so awesome.

------
davesque
I like e-ink but I don't really get this. Who are they trying to sell this to?
I'm assuming they're targeting businesses that want updatable informational
displays because I can't imagine any person that would prefer standing in
front of a wall in their home to read the newspaper instead of using a
handheld device on their couch.

------
trianglem
A slight tit bit here, I don’t think Paper is a great name for this great
looking product. How are people supposed to find it easily online?

~~~
mplewis
It's not a product. It's a thing he made for himself.

------
harshitaneja
I was thinking of getting a large E Ink display and whenever I would have a
guest the cameras in the house could capture their face and use a GAN or some
model to change to create an image using their face and update the display
just for a few seconds to spook guests. I studied E Ink displays and the low
contrast ratio and enormous costs flushed my prank in a drain.

------
joyj2nd
Great. But I don't want a f. Newspaper on my f. wall, I want a working, decent
priced eInk screen for my computer.

~~~
Erlich_Bachman
Check out onyx boox offerings. They have an 11inch tablet that works as
e-reader, and also as external HDMI (with HDMI port in the tablet) screen that
can be connected to any device.

~~~
uryga
the Technology Connections yt channel has an experience report about the Onyx
Boox Max 2 tablet (13.3 inch):

[https://youtu.be/7NfX0vlCa4k](https://youtu.be/7NfX0vlCa4k)

tldw: it's not great for non-ereader tasks. the display is fine, but the
tablet is hampered by slow hardware and bugs in its customized Android. using
normal apps is challenging even with the compat tricks the OS gives you (e.g.
disabling animations, "high contrast")

he mentions that Onyx also offers a non-tablet e-ink monitor, maybe that's
better?

~~~
Erlich_Bachman
What would be non-e-reader tasks that I would want to have on an e-ink
monitor? I have used mine to read books in all possible formats (including
non-e-ink-aware android apps, with compat tricks), annotate, browse the web.
All of that with great experience. What other things does one realistically
wish to do on any e-ink display? I saw the video, but my reaction was
perfectly summed up by one of the comments:

    
    
        "What? It has terrible input lag? The framerate is like 
        5hz?! It's only in black and white??!
        Man, my plans to make this my main 144hz HDR gaming 
        monitor have been crushed."

~~~
uryga
just, y'know, computing! sure i know i won't be watching videos, but anything
else you'd do on a normal computer. because i like e-ink screens :)

i don't think the refresh rate comment is fair - he mentioned the lag when he
demo'd writing in Google Docs, and just said you get used to it. but there's a
difference between the screen being slow and the device being slow, no?

------
flowersjeff
Insanely cool.

E-ink is just one of those technologies that ought to be so much further
along, but I've always gotten the gut feeling that the company that controls
this tech is just so out of touch.

Reading how the software can't be shared... I shouldn't have been surprised.

------
amelius
This guy thought about every aspect of the UX except the fact that reading a
newspaper from the wall is very bad ergonomically because the reading-height
is most often not at eye-height because of the large size of the display!

------
lerpapoo
would be cool with one that just shows a fresh copy of the times on a wall
everyday but picks one for the current day from random ones in the past. or
maybe make it fun where it picks one from the past with similar headlines.

~~~
capableweb
Bonus points if you add a webcam that face scans the person who is standing in
front of them, matches the face with the numerous profiles built from people
(some combination of Facebook + Twitter + GitHub would probably find most
people), get their birthday and show the frontpage from when they were born.

~~~
kubami
I am not sure if this is a reference to telescreen from 1984 or not.

~~~
capableweb
Kind of but the vital difference that the entities holding the data are for-
profit companies with no oversight instead of governments with no oversight.

------
joosters
The only place that sticks pages from today's newspaper on the wall is your
local bookmaker, showing the Racing Post data for the 2:10 race at Newmarket.

...but now you too can recreate the charm of your local bookie at home :-)

~~~
scrumper
Or your local pub toilet.

EDIT: snarky joke, I actually rather like the wall thing that Max Braun
created.

------
beezle
The unfortunate thing is the display is only 4 bit. At 16 bit I could see
using it to display b&w prints. The dpi is a little low but is ok for viewing
at distances greater than about 6 feet.

------
stephbu
While I love the clarity from of the technology, the ergonomics of reading
while standing isn’t great, let alone contortions I used to go they on the
Tube to do it.

------
pmichaud
I am looking forward to having an e-ink monitor that I can write on (in the
sense of using a word processor and looking at it through an eink monitor).

~~~
DenisM
Seen this? You can take it outside!

[https://getfreewrite.com/products/freewrite-
traveler](https://getfreewrite.com/products/freewrite-traveler)

------
DenisM
2560x1440 at 31" is 95 ppi, in case you wondering.

------
mentos
Anyone know what the thickness of the sheet is?

If these were as cheap and thin as real paper what would the best application
of this technology be?

------
Tade0
And here I am, wishing for a, for lack of a better term, binder of E-Ink
sheets which would display what I currently working on.

------
social_quotient
I wish for a baby monitor made out of an e-ink display. Would love to have a
non emitting screen on for that. Maybe someday...

------
b0rsuk
Why there's no JS framework good at shaping text into columns and
automatically flowing text around images? I understand it's not exactly
trivial, but aren't the benefits obvious? It's so much more pleasant to read.
Instead, we get designers praising "gorgeous" designs with a single narrow
column, big fonts, etc. Why are designers missing the big picture?

~~~
mplewis
I think we call that CSS.

~~~
b0rsuk
Then why isn't CSS used everywhere for that effect?

------
yoz-y
This screen comes with a 60 days warranty? Is that even possible for an
electronic device?

------
enchiridion
I want an e ink display closely coupled to my desktop that I can use almost
like a printer.

~~~
enduser
There are a variety of tools that allow you to print almost instantaneously to
a reMarkable Tablet.

------
broabprobe
jeez, I submitted this 44 days ago and got no traction,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22420685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22420685)

oh well! It's a cool project!

~~~
azinman2
What does get traction, how, and why is a big mystery to me. I’ve experienced
the same.

------
secfirstmd
Wowza. Put this out there fully and take my money.

~~~
busymom0
I realize this might be a joke but is that even possible to do considering the
eink display they used has a NDA on it and they couldn’t even discuss the
code? Also the $1500 price tag on top of the NDA was absolutely shocking to
me.

~~~
secfirstmd
Yeh having read a bit more detail on their site you might be right. I think
there is nothing more frustrating then companies that make it hard for you to
give them your money.

~~~
TacticalTable
My guess is that these are effectively handmade prototype units, made almost
at/below cost, to allow companies to experiment with limited runs and
determine business viability, which would leave the possibility of large
orders/contracts, whereas consumers are much less predictable and reliable.

------
cs02rm0
Can anyone offer an LCD alternative?

------
mtzaldo
So, yesterday post asking about a e-ink screen was a post to get people
curious about it so you can click on this story _clever_

------
luka-birsa
Such a good project. Reminds me of some of the projects people hacked using
our solutions - for example this Digital Picture frame that is displaying the
latest tweet from Donald Trump: [https://www.visionect.com/blog/sign-of-the-
times/](https://www.visionect.com/blog/sign-of-the-times/).

------
chrisallick
That’s a $1500 non interactive single image viewer... why not just mount an
iPad Pro?

 _eye roll_

~~~
jason0597
Simply because of the e-ink screen

------
catalogia
I've read things on walls before, mostly at museums. It's not ergonomic.

------
droithomme
The photo in the article looks cool, showing a full page of the New York Times
in tiny dense font on a huge screen. But is anyone really going to want to
read a paper in that format by standing next to a wall for an hour while
squatting to various heights to allow their head to be level with the text
they are reading?

------
dade_
New York Times redefines the paywall. How do I enter my credit card number or
does it support tap payment?

------
the_biot
Display is $1500, controller $500, software under NDA and you can't buy it as
a mere mortal. It probably takes over a minute to update the display,
considering those 3-color waveshare 10" ones take 15 seconds.

Honestly, this is crap in every way.

~~~
schaefer
there's another way to look at this project... a fellow human wanted to make
something that does not exist in this world. they believed in their project
enough to invest their money, time, and expertise. after tackling countless
technical details, they succeeded by their own measure!

this project never was intended to be a consumer product. Judging it by that
standard misses the point.

this is one specific engineer's equivalent to training for and then running a
marathon.

this is a human with a highly skilled and devoted engineering practice. just
like a runner crossing the finish line, that is what this article is about.

and personally, I'll gladly cheer Max on.

~~~
jborichevskiy
Absolutely agreed. It's a gorgeous piece of tech, or art, or really some blend
of the two. I want to see more of these projects in the world, not less.

